# SFV LIPPBORG 1935 ev.



## hoppa.7 (5. Januar 2009)

Hallo Sportsfreunde... Wollte mal fragen ob sich hier auch Mitglieder aus meinem Verein eingetragen haben......SFV LIPPBORG 1935 ev. würde mich über antworten freuen.... Petri und gruss Hoppa.7


----------



## notme (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: SFV LIPPBORG 1935 ev.*

Ja,Ich ;-)


----------



## hoppa.7 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: SFV LIPPBORG 1935 ev.*

moin jens ja ich weiss,ich glaub wir sind die einzigen hier vom sfv.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: SFV LIPPBORG 1935 ev.*

...ich nicht...
...aber bald vielleicht...;-)


----------



## hoppa.7 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: SFV LIPPBORG 1935 ev.*

moin stefan würd mich freuen,können ja die tage alles klar machen wenn du rum kommst,habe anmelde formulare da gruss hoppa


----------



## werner der1 (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: SFV LIPPBORG 1935 ev.*

moin, ich auch.
Gruß aus Beckum!#h


----------



## AppA (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: SFV LIPPBORG 1935 ev.*

Moin,

ich früher (ganz früher) mal, wohn aber mittlerweile in Niedersachsen...


Gruß
AppA


----------



## hoppa.7 (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: SFV LIPPBORG 1935 ev.*

Doch noch welche vom sfv,schön!!

Grüsse aus Lippborg......|wavey:


----------



## karoass111 (1. August 2009)

*AW: SFV LIPPBORG 1935 ev.*

Hallo,ich auch!Wie sieht es aus?Wird am Kleikmann See gefangen?


----------



## hoppa.7 (2. August 2009)

*AW: SFV LIPPBORG 1935 ev.*

Hy Karoass,
Kleikmann see  gute frage glaub in der letzten zeit wurd nur viel Weissfisch gefangen
bin gespannt wenn  im herbst winter das kraut vom ufer verschwindet und man die schönen steilen kanten ordentlich mit kunst ködern befischen kann,denn wie man hört ist der see voll mit dicken Raubfischen bin gespannt,konnte da bis jetzt mehrere grosse barsche fangen,den grösten hab ich im anglerforum hamm wo ich auch noch aktiv  bin gepostet wenn du lust hast schau ihn dir an....man sieht sich am wasser...

lg Dennis................C&R.................

Spinnfischer#6


----------



## Raubjäger (4. September 2009)

*AW: SFV LIPPBORG 1935 ev.*

jo bin auch im verein


----------



## aal60 (4. September 2009)

*AW: SFV LIPPBORG 1935 ev.*

Und ich quasi Nachbar, Hammer SpFV und ASG Oberwerries,
somit an der gleichen Lippe. #6


----------



## hoppa.7 (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: SFV LIPPBORG 1935 ev.*

Hallo riedelbauch! 

Ja der Kleickmann ist sehr interessant bin gespannt wenn bald das kraut am rand weg ist,und man die vielen schönen steil abfalenden Kanten schon auf Raubfisch beangel kann....
grüsse nach Ahlen....
lg Dennis........................C&R...................


----------



## Raubjäger (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SFV LIPPBORG 1935 ev.*

ich wollte morgen  ma eine  runde spinnfischen gehn am see..
Achja bin in der jungendgruppe.


mfg
kevin


----------



## koy1407 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SFV LIPPBORG 1935 ev.*

petry raubjäger:war am 4.und am 8.12.dez wobbler gummifisch spinner blinker am4. am 8. 3 mal köderfisch nichts gebracht.


----------



## Raubjäger (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SFV LIPPBORG 1935 ev.*

Ja ja ist nicht neues ^^Ist oft so war 5 mal da mit Spinnfischrute und hab nur  2barsche gefangen.
Als ich einmal hingefahren bin  und  am teich an kam.Da kamm mir ein angler entgegen der zander und ein hecht hatte aber die war so 50 cm....


----------



## hoppa.7 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SFV LIPPBORG 1935 ev.*

Hy,Zander aus dem Kleickmann?das ist ja mal sehr interessant zu hören,wann war das denn?
LG Dennis.......|wavey:


----------



## Raubjäger (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SFV LIPPBORG 1935 ev.*

Puh weis ich jetzt nicht mehr genau...
Weis wohl das da einer  aus der  jungendgruppe da ein zander gefangen hat .Ist der 2 schwärste fisch....

mfg
kevin


----------



## el barto (23. November 2011)

*AW: SFV LIPPBORG 1935 ev.*

moin zusammen 
ich will die nächste Zeit mal ne runde spinnen an der lippe hat einer von euch 
einen guten tipp für eine Stelle.achja im Lippborger Verein bin ich auch.
Zander am Kleickmannsee? das hört sich für mich doch sehr nach anglerlatein an. ich war jetzt schon des öfteren da und konnte nichts fangen.wurde wohl der letzte fisch gefangen.

wünsch euch ne nasse matte

loris


----------



## Raubjäger (23. November 2011)

*AW: SFV LIPPBORG 1935 ev.*

Also ich und ein Kollege  haben dieses Jahr auch am Kleickmann ein zander an die 30cm gefangen, aber auch ein hecht von 75 cm.Achja lippe letzte woche nen 37er Barsch gefangen. |supergri
Stellen gibt es viele suche nach tiefen löchern in der lippe da stehen jetzt die meisten fische .


----------



## el barto (27. November 2011)

*AW: SFV LIPPBORG 1935 ev.*

Die letzten paar male wo wir mit der Jugendgruppe da waren hat keiner auch nur einen Biss bekommen.Hoffentlich hat sich das bis jetzt gebessert.Ich wollte dem see im Frühling mal einen Besuch abstatten und es mal auf Karpfen probieren.

gruß Loris


----------



## Raubjäger (28. November 2011)

*AW: SFV LIPPBORG 1935 ev.*

Moin lohnt sich eh nicht,das einzigste was da auf karpfen gehen würde sind Erbsen, der rest ist doch alles verboten #t. Selbst bei Erbsen wurde ich mal angeschissen.|kopfkrat


----------



## el barto (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: SFV LIPPBORG 1935 ev.*

Die Verboten sind zum Glück ja jetzt aufgehoben


----------



## Defels (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: SFV LIPPBORG 1935 ev.*

Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich gut auf karpfen angeln kann? Bin auch im Lippborger verein

Gruß
Dennis


----------

